# how not to vacuum



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)




----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Close to my heart

Not the s**t bit

I vaacum with a mad dog who drops his tennis balls and teddybear in front of the hoover

takes for ages
could lock him in the garden
but it wouldn't be the same

since his op

hoovering has become a lonely occupation

aldra


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Love it - the dog strikes back!

That'll learn her!

I wonder whether she got rid of the dog or the machine? :lol: 

Dave


----------



## Pet12 (Oct 10, 2011)

Penquin said:


> Love it - the dog strikes back!
> 
> That'll learn her!
> 
> ...


Dog for me any time.


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

working as a Performance Test Analyst using automated tools for the biggest IT company in the world I have circulated this to my colleagues to demonstrate how our competition advertise


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Our ole Lab used to lay down in front of the Hoover until my wife vacked him. I guess he liked the vigorous brushing.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Today, he actually had an attempted nip at the Hoover

(The cowl got in his way)

Progress   

Aldra


----------

